# Northeast December weather



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

After todays letdown it's good to see Elliot's thoughts for the next couple weeks!

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=abrams

The video from today starts out with the cpu's showing a humungo storm in 2 weeks!!

If the weather keeps up like this i'm going to have to invest in a flame thrower to clear my accounts!!! :angry:


----------

